# Quick Books questions



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Greetings from the snowy mountain (finally got some decent snow). DD and I just spent two full days at the university learning Quick Books Pro and now I am trying to set up my own system and immediately I run into trouble with "vendors".

Some of the vendors I use are "yahoo stores" "ebay" etc, what category of vendor is this, is it professional services, rent, advertising and promotion???? Already I am making myself irratable lol. sisterpine


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello,

I am pretty good with quick books, feel free to email me 
[email protected] to exchange a phone number talking is alot easier.


----------

